# Thoughts on Arjac Rockfist



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

As in the question, what are your thoughts on Arjac Rockfist? I quite like the idea of the throwing hammer. the storm shield that gives an extra attack, the strength 10 thunder hammer attacks and the ability to target IC's is very tempting for me. is he worth 170 pts though?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Is he worth 70pts?

Maybe if you have a REALLY worthwhile squad to put him into.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only in Larger Points, and with a Cheapo Wolf Guard Command Squad.

I've found Ragnar, Him, A Terminator with Cyclone, Storm Shield and Wolf Claw, 2 WG with PFists, and 3 with Meltabombs works excellently in apocalypse, but then again, you could have a unit which can Instagib everything.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you could go the other way, and have him lead a blood claw unit. He deals with the tough things while they throw out 200 attacks, or whatever. Ride in a crusader.

On the whole he's ok. He's kind of like a better lysander, in that instead of an IC with eternal warrior and 4 wounds you get a non-IC squad leader who can't be individually targetted, and is damn hard to kill with the few things that can pick on him (a vindicare or telion, for example).

He does cost points though. He doesn't really provide buffs and a lot of his power is going to be wasted in overkill, no matter how you use him. The S10 thing is less interesting for wolves who can get 3 thunderwolf riders with a power fist for less than what he costs (if you count the 18 he costs before you upgrade). They get to travel around without a transport.

Any way you look at it though, he's a very fun character.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

I see Arjac as having 2 very distinct purposes. With his Foehammer and BS5 he can pop open some of the lighter transports with relative ease, so that when he's attached to assault orientated wolf guard squad they can walk up to a rhino (or your choice of transport) open it up and then charge the squad inside without having to dedicate any heavy weapons to destroy the tank first. He can also be used as a very efficient bodyguard for characters attached to his squad. With a 2+/3+ save, 2 wounds and Eternal Warrior he can soak up shots from any Melta Guns, Lascannon, Plasma Cannons, Railguns etc and still keep going.

Edit: Woo! 100th post!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

He is a little steep at 170 points for one character but yeah he will be used especially in some big point games just to see what he can do.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For 175 points you can buy 3 Thunderwolves, one of which has a S10 powerfist that gets 5 attacks on the charge. More wounds, more attacks, more mobility, and they're their own unit so you don't need to include a few hundred more points to make them effective.

Rocky is cool, but he needs a bare minimum of 150-200 points worth of squaddies to make him even remotely viable, and a 250+ point transport to make him practical.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Rocky


It's the, eye of the tiger it's the thrill of the fight.

...

Yeah, anyway.


He's damn powerful, I'd say he's probably more reliable to do huge amounts of damage than Lukas, however awesome Lukas is.

Attaching him to a unit of GH is going to cause the enemy a HUGE headache, you've got a black hole unit that'll destroy anything it comes into contact with, which is also stubborn at Ld9!
They'll not be easy to kill, and your enemy will probably focus an awful lot of their army in doing so.
Even then though, Rocky is pretty tough by himself.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I honestly just like the thought of a dude strolling up to a land raider equivalent and knocking it to bits with a strength 10 ap 1 hammer throw. i would really consider him in a 2000pt game


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

When I saw Thor's stats in the codex I was calling BS...throw a teleporting TH then smash people with it in CC...seriously, the fuq?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

For what he does and what he costs I think hes worth it. That is a unique and cool ability.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

he is awesome, until you see the pts cost, then hes just meh, for 170pts I can buy a wolf lord with a few bits and pieces that might end up being a little more useful


----------

